# Partners going on stag nights...



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

I hate them. I have asked DP for some things for the house but constantly get told that we cant afford them, and to stop being silly....

All of a sudden he has a big stag day/night booked... its going to cost lots, im guessing around £200 (thats maybe cheap tho, i dunno lol).  

So its ok for him to go on this stag night, spend lots of money, but if i ask for anything im being silly!!

Oh, and, no im not invited on the hen doo, ive only known my pal for years, worked with her and set her up with her hubby to be... never mind.


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I can empathise hun....

When we were getting married, dh went to Amsterdam for the weekend. I, on the other hand, had a wee garden party and fell asleep by 11 as I was newly pg with C. This time round, my bf is getting married in October and dh went to her fellas stag night. I'm missing her hen night as am pg and also her wedding in turkey cos bubs will be only a few weeks old by then. 

I'm beginning to see a pattern here......


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I think you are probably more upset because you aren't going on the Hen do, as if you were then you would both be spending money money & getting a good night out.
Why haven't you been invited? That seems a bit strange...


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

yeah siobhan, i am very upset at it.  Ive no idea why im not going but i think she has chosen close family and her bridesmaids only...  im not sure she has a lot of pals actually.  Never mind. 

I still think its a lot of money, it is for us anyway but theres not a lot i can do about it!!  I just like a moan!


----------

